# Hedgehog ring



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The Bay has a hedgehog ring. They call it a porcupine but it's a hedgehog. They can be ordered online.

http://www.thebay.com/eng/handbagsjewel ... bay/215977


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Who says that's a porcupine? :shock: But anyways, it really cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nancy, you are such a bad influence. :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Nancy, if you keep posting these things I'm going to be so broke I'll have to move in with you!! LOL :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is gorgeous  I know what I'm putting on the Christmas list lol


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I ordered one last week so it should be here soon and I'll post a real picture of it. 

Nikki, you know you are always welcome. Another pair of hands to clean hedgie cages would be great. Oh wait, then there would be more hedgies. :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:shock: Gah, I am such a sucker for jewelry... especially rings. Good thing I am broke after all my Christmas shopping and can't buy the darn thing! :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Nancy, I'll pack up my 10 hedgies, 2 guinea pigs, macaw, 3 cats, dog and fish tank and be right there!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My ring is here. It is very cute. It is adjustable and the adjustable part is held together with elastic. If the elastic was cut off, it would stand on 4 feet and be like a little figurine.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

So cute! I love the way his face looks from the front.


----------

